# Garden Birds



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Just thought I would share some pictures of some of the birds that have visited our garden this year. Pictures taken from video/stills so quality is not great, but you'll get the picture  .




































































































MHS…Rob


----------



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice photos MHS Rob, thanks. Great birds to have in your garden.
Sandy


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sandy 

Pleased you enjoyed them, thanks  

MHS...Rob


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics

All we get in wood pigeons, sparrows and starlings!!

Oh and I must not forget the sea gulls

What is the secret?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ahh, I like birdies but not very good at which is which, so let me see, could be wrong....

No 1&2 - Greenfinches, No3 a Jay, No4 &5 - pass, No 6 & 7 - sparrows, No 8 to 11 - woody woodpecker.

Pete


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

#4&5 look like a tree creeper?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice pictures

4&5 = Nuthatch


----------



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

4&5 Nuthatch

Sandy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

So, concensus is that 4&5 is a nuthatch (I knew that really, just testing :roll: ).

....what about No12 though? Its got me stumped - with such a long neck, I doubt it could fly 8) 

pete


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

we are lucky to be close to the country side so get many others, we have had hawks chasing birds in the garden and it's not that big, what a sight that was. 

We also have collored doves, pidgeons, wood pidgeons and yes we had a seagull the other day, don't like seagulls :wink: 

Seems between you all, you have worked out what the birds pictured are, here is the list, as far as I'm concerned it's correct because my wife told me so   

Greenfinches

Jay

Nuthatch

Sparrow

woodpecker

MHS...Rob


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi,
> 
> we are lucky to be close to the country side so get many others, we have had hawks chasing birds in the garden and it's not that big, what a sight that was.
> 
> ...


Your wife is correct Rob  Nice photos mate,love the wildlife stuff. 8)

steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> So, concensus is that 4&5 is a nuthatch (I knew that really, just testing :roll: ).
> 
> ....what about No12 though? Its got me stumped - with such a long neck, I doubt it could fly 8)
> 
> pete


 :lol: :lol: Almost missed that Pete, I haven't seen him fly yet, but he does a good impression of a Giraffe 

Hi Steve, thought this post may interest you 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > So, concensus is that 4&5 is a nuthatch (I knew that really, just testing :roll: ).
> ...


Yes rob- It`s the one thing that I haven`t yet got bored of. 8O :lol:

steve


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We get loads of birds in our small garden and I think it's mainly because we have loads of tree cover including an enormous sycamore which is in the front hedge of the house opposite. It's got to be 60 or 70ft high and billows like clouds when in leaf. Mind, it produces millions of those helicopter seed thingeys.

I get cross with the local farmers every year at this time. They will insist on planting winter crops and before they plant, they have the hedges trimmed. All the berries and fruit produced over the summer get turned into mulch. No wonder bird populations are dropping, they've got nowt to eat in the winter.

I also get cross cos the pimply youths who drive the hedge trimmers are:

1. Permanently on mobile phone.

2. Spread the trimmings and muck over the road but don't brush it up. Leading to dogs, wildlife and bikes getting thorns in feet/tyres.

3. Can't tell the difference between hedge and trees and damage the bark and sideshoots of trees which can lead to early death/disease.

SDA


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Awesome pix. Since me pond went I only get fat ringnecks. I must get a feeder sorted. I also want to put a squirrel feeder up as I have a pair of them visiting daily. I suppose a squirrel feeder is the same as a birdfeeder but with nuts in.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> We get loads of birds in our small garden and I think it's mainly because we have loads of tree cover


Hi Andy,

it's the same for us here, I haven't cut our tree's and hedges as frequently the last couple of years, we have seen a big increase in wildlife as a result. Our garden has been likened to a forest clearing by people who visit :lol:



pusser said:


> Awesome pix. Since me pond went I only get fat ringnecks. I must get a feeder sorted. I also want to put a squirrel feeder up as I have a pair of them visiting daily. I suppose a squirrel feeder is the same as a birdfeeder but with nuts in.


Thought you may enjoy them pusser as nature is one of passions (I think you mentioned the nudist beach a few times  ) Don't encourage the squirels pusser, they might look cute and cuddly but take it from me they are destructive and a nuisance.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> [Don't encourage the squirels pusser, they might look cute and cuddly but take it from me they are destructive and a nuisance.
> 
> MHS...Rob


 Bit like my boys were 8O My ex next door neighbour has a Pest Control business and he rescued a baby squirrel. In his factory unit he had a sheep dog which always left the office to run to the door if someone knocked on it. If the squirrel wanted to get to the other end it used to jump on the dogs back and hitch a ride. It also used to run up your leg and somehow get down the arm of my jacket when I was sitting down and stayed there. Wasn't wise to stick you hand it to pull him out but best to take jacket off in one slick movement. Facinating creature which left on its own accord I presume to find a mate. He was gutted although new it would happen and I was sad to see him go.

He introduced me to Glis Glis. He was meant to catch them and kill them but he always drove them miles away and released them in the country side. Not sure I should have said that as it may be a legal requirement.

Google Glis Glis and see a magnificient creature and I certainly could not kill it. Actually I couldn't kill anything so not a brilliant example. 8O


----------

